# Southern Cross 31 vs Westsail 32



## Shipislandpirate (May 25, 2009)

Looking for a Go Anywhere, Single Handed Liveaboard...Purchase price 30k.. 20k for improvements...Headed for the Islands and Beyond...Which would you choose? Why?


Thanks,

Shipislandpirate


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I like both boats, but would probably choose the W32 if space/storage is a priority since it's the longer, wider, heavier boat. Don't forget the SC31 has an Airex cored hull. I don't know enough about Airex to say if that's a plus or a minus, but something to be aware of nonetheless.

Since you said you'll be single-handing, you might also consider the smaller siblings (SC28/W28), as both are also proven "go anywhere" boats and should also be available within your budget.


----------



## duchess of montrose (Nov 26, 2011)

You may want to consider the allied seawind mk1 or even the mk2 although im not a fan of the second. it was the first fiberglass boat to circumnavigate and while not roomy below, it is seriously heavily constructed and cheaper than a westsail and while a slow boat is probably a tiny bit faster than a westsail plus it has a ketch rig which is really easy to reef in heavy weather. Drop the main and continue storm jib and jigger. The first seawind to circumnavigate was repeatedly rammed by a whale who was apparently angry at it and it suffered only cosmetic damage no structural damage. Personally I would pick a contessa 32 over both but thats just because its boring to just sit there in light winds waiting and yawing back and forth. For your cruising style though the seawind would be a good choice or an h28 which the seawind is based off.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree. Why limit yourself to these two boats. There are a lot of safe boats that would do fine set up for single handed sailing. Going slow can be a (slight) safety issue. It exposes you to more weather b/c it takes longer to make a passage.


----------

